# New Video - The Lung Brewery - Tips and Tricks and Complex Chaos



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

Hi All,

New video is up for your consumption early this morning, should hopefully ease the fact that some have to work this week knowing the last long weekend has just gone, and the new long weekend is so damn close again.

Enjoy:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rudi (28/4/15)

Nice Video @Philip Dunkley 
Got a little tip too
Striped a very old computer hard drive and took out the rare earth magnets. whats nice about them is they are still on a piece of metal that has 2 holes in so i just screwed it onto a shelf above my table to hold some of my every day tools i use when coiling etc...
Works like a charm when you hate looking for stuff!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

@Rudi, awesome dude, I will be doing this as soon as i find an old HDD, asked our IT dept !!


----------



## Rudi (28/4/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Rudi, awesome dude, I will be doing this as soon as i find an old HDD, asked our IT dept !!


By old Hdd i mean those bigass old 1-20 Gig hdds...lol i still have a few lying around here somewere that im gna strip and add them next to the ones i already have.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/15)

Thanks for posting it at 2am in the morning @Philip Dunkley! I had a coughing fit and had to get out of bed so as not to wake the entire family... and you kept me company for an hour or so and then I went back to bed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

Glad that I spent the night with you @Rob Fisher  I feel our bromance moving on to the next level!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/15)

i hearby propose a new drinking game -- everytime @Philip Dunkley says uum , you drink .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/15)

aaaah fek i am done !!

(edit) @Philip Dunkley , i am not picking on you , cos i do the same ..!


----------



## Vapington (28/4/15)

I have heard the IPV4 will be able to be upgraded via USB to temp sensing like the SX Mini M-Class chip

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Michaelsa (28/4/15)

I had stopped noticing the uhms until now @rowanfrancis , now I notice it in everything I hear. 

Not to worry though @Philip Dunkley if the great Stephen Fry does it I don't really see any problem in it!


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/15)

@Michaelsa , watch my vid , i do it too .!!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (28/4/15)

I didn't know you did  could I have a link, I'm always looking for new content.


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/15)

checkout rob's ramblings latest upload , i think it's no 42 .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (28/4/15)

Great vid thanks @Philip Dunkley ,a ton of useful info in that one. Please can you tell us where we can get those man bags.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (28/4/15)

Pleasure on the toilette roll can mate, my "snot blik"is always close by. We even have one in the car 

Were did you get the dielectric grease?

Here in the states things like that is a bit scares


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

@kimbo, send me your address, and I'll send some grease down to you!
@Gambit , I got it from Dischem of all places, genuine leather on a bargain bin for R199!!!
Was very chuffed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (28/4/15)

Thank you @Philip Dunkley PM incoming


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

@Vapington Yes, I heard so this morning as well, will correct that in the next show. And it uses Joules, like the SX Mini, so very funky


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/4/15)

@Philip Dunkley, awesome vid! Thanks for all the tips and tricks! It was great hearing about the Complex Chaos juices as well as there are no reviews on them yet.
I was looking for that label maker for a while now. Will visit Makro this weekend 
Where can we get the Nolax from?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/4/15)

@Imthiaz Khan Pull past my place, and I'll give you a whole container, and we can have a quick vape!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/4/15)

Awesome, thanks @Philip Dunkley 
You


----------



## BigAnt (29/4/15)

IPV4 with Temp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schuller (29/4/15)

Awesome Video @Philip Dunkley always a pleasure watching and learning from a master  Keep Up the Good Work we know it's hard work and takes up plenty of your time and your family must be very understanding.

Here's to You Dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (4/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New video is up for your consumption early this morning, should hopefully ease the fact that some have to work this week knowing the last long weekend has just gone, and the new long weekend is so damn close again.
> 
> Enjoy:




Thank you so much @Philip Dunkley for taking time to review our juices, we really appreciate it!

Can't wait to hear what you guys think of the other flavours.
Keep up the good work in the videos, I enjoy watching them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (4/5/15)

aah man that baby blue reo looks cool.reminds me of a 50's american diner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (4/5/15)

should look super with a 50's style pin-up girl painted on.


----------



## free3dom (5/5/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> Thank you so much @Philip Dunkley for taking time to review our juices, we really appreciate it!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you guys think of the other flavours.
> Keep up the good work in the videos, I enjoy watching them!



And thank you for giving us the juices to review - they are fantastic. The second part of the review should be up soon - we filmed it tonight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

